# What's in a large copier?



## skyline27 (Dec 24, 2007)

I picked up a large Toshiba copier from an office. I'll try to sell it as is but I was wondering if anyone has ever scrapped out something like this. It weighs about 650 lbs. Is there anything of value inside it?


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 24, 2007)

Skyline,

Aside from a possible minute amount of gold on the contact points and whatever Palladium that may be in the SMD monolithic capacitors there's really not much PM value to my knowledge.

I once was told by a copier tech that the corona wires in some models is made of a Platinum alloy, but I haven't confirmed the statement.

Steve


----------



## KCGreg (Jan 8, 2008)

I have scrapped those, I grab everyone I can get. Steve is right there is hardly anything worth recovering in copiers like that. I take all the boards, plastic, trays and cartridges out and then scrap the shell as #2 shred with my tower cases. big copiers like that add up quick at the scrap yard!


----------

